

Australian Government breaks up Telstra - renai42
http://www.zdnet.com.au/news/communications/soa/Govt-to-break-up-Telstra/0,130061791,339298509,00.htm

======
numair
If this had some meat on it, it'd be huge. From what I can tell, however,
there is not much of a breakup here aside from Telstra's divestment of its
cable and pay television assets.

I want to see the wholesale and consumer data businesses split up, along with
Telstra's mobile assets. These should be three distinct businesses; perhaps
then we could see some real investment in Australia's fiber network, and some
sane options for consumers. I wouldn't hold my breath, however...

